# Brauche Hilfe beim Retouschieren



## dsolianyi (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Bild bekommen und wurde gebeten, die Augen-, Lippen- und Haarfarbe zu verändern. Soll so 'ne Art "digitaler Styling" werden. Kann mir bitte jemmand - am besten ganz detailiert - erklären, wie es gemacht gehört, damit das Ergebniss dann REALISTISCH wirkt? Danke!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Leola13 (7. Dezember 2004)

Hai,

im Tutorials Forum findest du dies .

Wenn du im Photoshop Forum suchst findest du auch den passenden Thread dazu, in dem sich noch Links zu anderen Tutorials/Anleitungen befinden.

In der letzten Woche gab es schon einmal so eine ähnliche Frage, da wurde u.a. auf das Progr. Neat Image verwiesen. Sehr schön um Hauttöne/-unreinheiten zu verbessern.
Musst mal Googeln oder den Beitrga hier im Forum suchen.

Ansonsten Beispielbild für gezieltere Tipps.

Ciao Stefan


----------

